
Swift on Android (presentation) - ewmailing
https://realm.io/news/swift-on-android/
======
ewmailing
Hi, I'm the presenter of the talk. I'm happy to try to answer any questions
here.

Thanks to try! Swift Tokyo for making this talk happen, and thanks to Realm
for posting it.

For more info, I wrote a few more things about the talk and conference on my
blog. [http://playcontrol.net/ewing/jibberjabber/swift-on-
android-a...](http://playcontrol.net/ewing/jibberjabber/swift-on-android-at-
try.html)

Thanks for watching.

